# adding masteron into a test cycle.



## max0688 (Jul 20, 2012)

My previous cycle experience include test e test c tren dianabol and stanozolol (not all used together ha)

I want to do a test e or c cycle of 500-750mg. Would adding 100mg of masteron mon wed and fri help with keeping off water and improving vascularity? I would use tren again but i don't think the side effects are worth it for me personally. So it would be...

Test e/c 750mg week1-10

masteron prop 300mg week 1-10

maybe stanozolol 50 mg ED week 6-10


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I loved it and no need to run and anti E either


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

switch said:


> I loved it and no need to run and anti E either


whys that mate?


----------



## max0688 (Jul 20, 2012)

il have arim to hand in case i need it, run it at 50mg eod. Is 300mg masteron enough?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> whys that mate?


Because by nature of the drug its a very effected antiE on its own, so you can save your prov for later


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

max0688 said:


> il have arim to hand in case i need it, run it at 50mg eod. Is 300mg masteron enough?


I assume you meant .5mg or arimidex eod?


----------



## max0688 (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah sorry half a tablet. is 300mg masteron enough or would i be better off just using stanozolol or anavar?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I was told to be effective 800 a week was required, I used that and it was lovely, but EOD jabs and a lot of ml's is the downside.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

switch said:


> Because by nature of the drug its a very effected antiE on its own, so you can save your prov for later


Prov isn't an anti estrogen! Neither is mast! Relying on either in place of an AI is a silly idea

I find 400-600mg a good dose

Use mast e if you don't want eod jabs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

fair enough if you was to run mast solo....although i dont think its advised, im sure some sort of ai will be needed for the test?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Prov isn't an anti estrogen! Neither is mast! Relying on either in place of an AI is a silly idea


I have read in many places the exact opposite, Including my big book of steroids, I do understand they do not counter E but they stop Test converting in the first place, is that what your trying to say ?

just a quick couple of links for reference:

http://www.steroidology.com/proviron-mesterolone/

*Quote "P**roviron is therefore best stacked with testosterone, which makes taking anti-estrogen compounds unnecessary.*"

http://www.steroidology.com/masteron-drostanolone-propionate/

*Quote "* *It is used by bodybuilders as a bulking and cutting agent, as well as an ancillary drug to combat estrogenic side effects like water-retention.** "*

and

*"**Masteron may in fact exhibit anti-estrogenic activity in the body, competing with other substrates for binding to aromatase. This would reduce the conversion rate of other steroids, Masteron acting in the same way as the oral steroid Proviron.**"*

I am very interested in why you say different because I was about to run this again as it worked a treat.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

switch said:


> Because by nature of the drug its a very effected antiE on its own, so you can save your prov for later


Would rep you but on tapa talk cheers broski !

What dose mast you suggest mate one compound I've never Actually used mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

why not just buy masteron enanthate & jab once a week? Does the same job the same drug with a long ester.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

switch said:


> I have read in many places the exact opposite, Including my big book of steroids, I do understand they do not counter E but they stop Test converting in the first place, is that what your trying to say ?
> 
> just a quick couple of links for reference:
> 
> ...


Steroidology....say no more! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Steroidology....say no more! :lol:


 :lol: But to be fair? Masteron did help me cope with the Tren sides so a mild deturrent at best imo.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol: But to be fair? Masteron did help me cope with the Tren sides so a mild deturrent at best imo.


Tren doesn't aromatise though! He's saying Mast is a good AI, like he thinks proviron is! :lol:

None are good AI's at all!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Tren doesn't aromatise though! He's saying Mast is a good AI, like he thinks proviron is! :lol:
> 
> None are good AI's at all!


yeah have to agree with you their masteron is a DHT and even though it blocks estrogen receptors too a smaller degree , it should never be used as a AI cause its not lol and it should never (ever) Replace a AI in anyway shape or form.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> yeah have to agree with you their masteron is a DHT and even though it blocks estrogen receptors too a smaller degree , it should never be used as a AI cause its not lol and it should never (ever) Replace a AI in anyway shape or form.


Agreed buddy I tested out the ai theory of mast this test and deca cycle by running 400mg mast e, after reading on TM that a few guys use it each cycle instead of an ai. On blasts i always get gyno flare up, except with an ai. so this time i switched out the ai and used the mast, its now week 6 and i'm using nolva and arimidex aswell... mast did sh!t all to stop oestro sides.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mast def shouldn't be relied on for an AI, but switch is right with the dosage 700mg a week imo is the sweet spot.

Try it is all that im saying.


----------

